# World of Hobbies Cincy,OH Vegas warm up



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hello to everyone out there! I have news from Tom the owner of World of Hobbies (WOH) that there is going to be a Vegas warm up/ kick off to the fall on-road carpet season the weekend of Aug 25th and 26th. If you have not been to the WOH it is an awesome track that does not have a single bump or dip in the entire surface. They have ample room for pits and the owner plans to spend the better part of this month getting the track area ready for the fall/winter season.
The biggest news to come from WOH beside this race is that they are now going to allow *PARAGON.* Yes that’s right the best stuff in the world is coming back to WOH. With the bite being high, and a track so smooth how can you resist? 

The schedule will be open practice on Friday, and Saturday with one heat late Saturday night. On Sunday doors will open at 8 am and the final two heats and the main set to start at 11 AM. The entry fee will be the normal $15 for both days. 

If you have any questions post them on this forum and I will try to get back to you ASAP. You can also check out the web site at http://www.theworldofhobbies.com/. The track is located at:

The World of Hobbies and Games
11755 Mosteller Rd.
Sharonville, OH 45241
ph# 513.772.8600

Thanks again and I hope to see a lot of people make it not only to warm up for Vegas but just to get ready for the new on-road season!
-Monti-


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Great facility!!! Hotels and food arent to far away as well. I used priceline to get a super cheap hotel last time I raced there.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Ray, think you can make this one?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I dont know. I'll try. It will be a great weekend to run 12th scale-thats for sure.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I talked to several people over the weekend at the sizzler race in Trackside and many of them said that they were coming to this race. Everyone out there don't miss out on a great place to race and get ready for the up coming on road season. 

And for the record I was able to get from Trackside to Cincy in just over 5 hrs so that is not that long of a trip I hope to see a lot of people from the region make it.

-Monti-


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Monti-howd it go for you up there? Which car did you run?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Ray,

In 1/12 I ran my CRC, I qualed 6th and ended up 6th I was a little disapointed with that but that is the way it goes. In TC I ran the Corally and started 10th and ended up 5th. I was happy with the TC run and that I was 8 secs behind Chris in qualifying. I am going to keep working on it and hope that I will be closer come the warm up.

-Monti-


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Save me a pit spot!!! I"ll be there for sure!!!!

EA


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Awesome....looks like things are shaping up.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Monti007 said:


> I am going to keep working on it and hope that I will be closer come the warm up.
> 
> -Monti-


Yeah-me too!!! I dont want to spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on Vegas and go there and just suck complete @$$!!! 

Ray


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Right now it looks like this is going to shape up to be a great race. I have now confirmed guys coming into town from Iowa, NY, Tennessee, and the Cleveland area! 

Start getting plans to make the first race of the year at WOH! High bite and good comp is all that is needed!

-Monti-


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Looks like I won't be able to make this one.........................unless they change the date to one week earlier! Midwest series race on the current schedule for August 26 and 27th.  :roll:


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

onefastdude said:


> Looks like I won't be able to make this one.........................unless they change the date to one week earlier! Midwest series race on the current schedule for August 26 and 27th.  :roll:


 Now some of the rest of us have a chance!!!

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Come on, man. It's just a MWS race. Now that you've got a sweet car on carpet, I'd think the decision to stay for the warm-up would be easy. I just got off the phone with Serpent. They gave you go ahead on this one.


----------



## Got Delivered (Nov 4, 2002)

Monti, are you going to race the 12th scale as well as the sedan? Can't wait to come out to this race, hopefully it wont be as warm as the Sizzler this past weekend....


Zig


----------



## hobbyman_7 (Sep 27, 2001)

The WOH is air conditioned.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

You guys should be glad to here that I'm not going to make it, so there is no need to change the date!!! Have fun all.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

onefastdude said:


> You guys should be glad to here that I'm not going to make it, so there is no need to change the date!!! Have fun all.


And I worked on my T-Fource just for you


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I just talked to a my buddy in Kansas City and hes coming for this, and he said his buddies form Chicago are coming down!!

This event is becoming Nationwide!!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

That is so great to hear. Right now I know of guys from Iowa and NY coming too!

-Monti-


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

You can also add Pennsylvania and West Virginia to that list!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Monti-check your e-mail lol What hotel is very nice and very close to the track?

Mirrors on the ceiling would be nice-Sydors kind of weird like that.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yeah Ray sorry about not getting back to you sooner. But I think there is a red roof inn close by. I am still new to the area and I am not sure. I will see if I can find anything else out for you.

-Monti-


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just an up date from Tom. On friday Aug 25th the tack will be open to Midnight for pratice. On the 26th the doors will open at 8AM One qual will start at 7ish and will stay open till midnight again. The same for Sunday doors open at 8AM with 2 quals starting at 11AM and the mains to follow. If you have any questions check out the world of hobbies web site http://www.theworldofhobbies.com/

This is going to be a great time I can't wait.

-Monti-


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

I like the format!!!!! now it's worth the trip for sure!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

I am hearing rumors of some backing out. Eli, can't make it. I heard Pulfer may not as well. And the Chicago gang is down to one.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

hummmmmmm..........


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I talked to EA at the paved nats and he said that he was in and a few others from nashville as well. Mo was also reported as coming too. So I am not sure whats going to happend but it looks like it still should be a good turn out.

-Monti-


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeap I am still planning on coming even if all the others "got feathers on their butt"!! Guess they are scared of getting their butts kicked by a bunch of oval has beens!! LOL

EA


----------



## wacko (Sep 18, 2003)

Stopped by the track last night and Tom has been working his but off getting the place in shape.....New paint and many other improvements look awesome!

Joe Retherford


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey monti you have a PM.

EA


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

The track is looking awesome and there should be some good racing this weekend. Sorry that I had a few feathers!!!!!!......lol  Wish'n I could be there this weekend.


----------



## Danny B (Nov 22, 2001)

Looking forward to coming back, WoH is a first class place. The format for the weekend is dialed. I've yet to be fast in oval there, maybe the puzzle cars will work better! that's if frenchy comes clean with some sticks...lol Leaving tomorrow as soon as the UPS man gets here...10am ish


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Danny B said:


> Looking forward to coming back, WoH is a first class place. The format for the weekend is dialed. I've yet to be fast in oval there, maybe the puzzle cars will work better! that's if frenchy comes clean with some sticks...lol Leaving tomorrow as soon as the UPS man gets here...10am ish


 Were leaving about 6 in the morning....Should be there about opening time!! looks like its going to be more of an oval reunion than an onroad race!! LOL

EA


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, how was the Warm-Up?? Any results?? Monti, EA - Comming up for our Warm-Up this weekend??


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Well, how was the Warm-Up?? Any results?? Monti, EA - Comming up for our Warm-Up this weekend??


 Small turnout but pretty good racing. Track and the facility are awesome!! Layout was tight....4 ft in a few sections. I never thougth I could run on a layout tighter than your's last year!! LOL Top 5 car's were seperated by 3 seconds with them being
TQ Junior Norton 26 4.01.5
2nd Michael Skeen 26 4.01.6
3rd Bill Sydor 26 4.01.7
4th Mo Denton 26 4.02 (only got to run 2 heats then got called into work)
5th EA 26 4.04

Not sure about times for the rest. The main was rough and Monte came from 6th or 7th on the grid to Win with me 2nd and Skeen 3rd. Junior broke early.

Dont think I'll be able to make it up your way next weekend....No one from here to ride with. I think that Ray Darroach is coming though. Hope you get a great turnout!!

EA


----------



## GregH (Aug 22, 2004)

EA,

Thanks for bringing a great group of racers up. Glad you enjoyed the facility and track and hope you plan on coming back again.

As one of the local racers here, it is always nice to have one of the bigger players in RC stop out to run with us.

Greg


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Well, how was the Warm-Up?? Any results?? Monti, EA - Comming up for our Warm-Up this weekend??


Josh I would love to make it up but work is not going to allow it. Have a great race, see ya in Vegas!

Thanks again for everyone making the trip to race. I am glad to hear everyone had a great time. 

-Monti-


----------



## racer57 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monti 

Save me a seat next to ya on the 9th DK and I will be down and we will need plenty of help.

Later

DM


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

racer57 said:


> Monti
> 
> Save me a seat next to ya on the 9th DK and I will be down and we will need plenty of help.
> 
> ...


Well if you come on the 9th I hope you bring your oval car because that is what we will be racing. Now if you come on the 10th we will run on road. 

-Monti-


----------



## racer57 (Jan 10, 2006)

ya ya its the 10th


----------

